# Nissan Leaf NISMO is an Electric Tuner Car: 2011 Tokyo Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

While Honda and Toyota have been messing around with electric car concepts for quite some time now, Nissan has been selling the Leaf EV for a whole year now. Aiming to display its expertise in electric vehicles, the company's Tokyo Motor Show display included a slew of emissions free models, ranging from the PIVO 3 personal commuter, to the stunning ESFLOW sports car.

Sharing the stage with those is the Leaf NISMO, tuned by the brand's motorsports division. With Nissan having already announced a Leaf NISMO RC race car, purpose built for track duty, this is more of a street tuner version, sporting custom aerodynamics, some 18-inch wheels and an upgraded (and lowered suspension).

Nissan hasn't officially announced any performance upgrades, although some reports indicate a slight bump in power for the NISMO version.

It may be just a concept for now, but if Nissan gets serious about electric cars in motorsports, then you can expect NISMO parts for electric cars to follow.

More: *Nissan Leaf NISMO is an Electric Tuner Car: 2011 Tokyo Motor Show* on Autoguide.com


----------



## VerTEXpimpiN (Nov 25, 2012)

Very interesting design, an improvement on the base model IMO. It would be nice to give a test drive.


----------

